# oil change info 1.4 turbo



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Its close to middle of the engine, just get it up in the air you will see it. The filter is close to the drain plug.


----------



## 63falcondriver (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What kind of ramps do you have?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'd be surprised if you really couldn't get it up on ramps, but I just changed my oil on Saturday; there is absolutely no reason for concern, just change your oil like any other car.


----------

